# New Router for the Router Table



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

I have had that same router for several years…never used it in my router table however. I like the handstrap that makes it very convenient for one handed routing. The only issue is that the bits frequently get stuck in the 1/2" collet and have to be tapped out…Other than that it is a great router…


----------



## cutworm (Oct 2, 2010)

Thanks for the review. A great tool.


----------



## woodworkingdrew (Dec 29, 2013)

Thanks for this great review. I have had my eye on this router for some time. I am a huge fan of milwaukee tools. Every Milwaukee tool I have owned has been flawless.


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

I have this router, without the variable speed, of several year and I like it very much.
I bought it in a set on Amazon with the plunge base for $156.00 ( I believe)


----------



## Racer2007 (Jan 13, 2011)

Jerry , how is the thru the base adjustment working for you ? I have heard from several people that when mounted in the table the Milwaukee routers had an issue that it was a bit to tight and they had problems with getting nice even adjustments with it. hopefuly yours is good.


----------



## Sigung (Nov 20, 2013)

The through the base adjustment is working really smoothly and accurately for me, it's every bit as good as a router lift, and $350.00 less expensive 

I can't imagine the adjustment being a problem UNLESS you were to forget to disengage the lock lever ( it's that black bracket looking thing right above the adjustment dial in picture 3 ). I have not tried doing an adjustment with the lock lever fully engaged, but I imagine you could override it with sufficient force on the T-handle wrench. If a person were to try it that way, they might be able to adjust the height, but it would be, as you said, problematic.


----------



## paul1474 (Nov 25, 2013)

I am getting ready to build a router extension wing for my table saw. Have wondered what combination to use for router and lift. Looks like yours is good. Do you have any suggestions now that you have used it for a while?


----------



## Sigung (Nov 20, 2013)

> I am getting ready to build a router extension wing for my table saw. Have wondered what combination to use for router and lift. Looks like yours is good. Do you have any suggestions now that you have used it for a while?
> 
> - paul1474


I still really like this router and this setup. More than anything, the power. I think the best bang for the buck right now is the 3 1/4 HP variable speed router motor from MLCS Woodworking at $219.95 you can't match that much HP for the money anywhere else, but it doesn't have above the table adjustment, so you would have to buy a router lift too.


----------



## paul1474 (Nov 25, 2013)

Just bought Triton 3.25 HP at Menards for $199. From what I understand I won't need lift with this model. So will give it a try and see how it goes.


----------



## Sigung (Nov 20, 2013)

> Just bought Triton 3.25 HP at Menards for $199. From what I understand I won t need lift with this model. So will give it a try and see how it goes.
> 
> - paul1474


Now THAT is a heck of a buy. Great router too! Congrats.


----------



## paul1474 (Nov 25, 2013)

I think I will go with Woodpecker aluminum plate


----------

